# 2011 Hunting Lease



## GAHunterz (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking for a land lease 2011 deer hunting in the Northwest Georgia area (polk, floyd,chatooga,bartow,pickens,gilmer,cherokee) or other in or around the area.  Over the years, son and I have tracked our way back to central Alabama hunting family property but looking for something closer to home.  100-200 acres and maybe more depending on cost.  PM me and i'll be sure to get back to you.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

hey we have some openings on our club in chattooga and floyd.. look at our website silvercreekhuntingclub.com and pm me if interested


----------

